# Original Schwinn  Grey Ghost Krates



## GWLW7272 (Apr 4, 2020)

have found both of these in the past year - both are 100% original bikes with all born with parts. The dirty one came from a young lady in AZ who said it was her Aunts bike , left to her from the estate - the clean one was in NV & the guy received it for Christmas 1971 from his Grandma ( who made him leave the bike at her house to ride when he visited ) it has never been apart or cleaned...they are still out there folks.


----------



## Bikebones (Apr 4, 2020)

Are they for sale  ???


----------



## jammer (Apr 5, 2020)

Very nice Gary!


----------



## bustersfarm1 (Jun 20, 2020)

Are you selling these Ghosts? Thanks.


----------



## 49autocycledeluxe (Jun 20, 2020)

who sells the bike his Grandma got him in 1971?


----------



## tommygun (Jun 22, 2020)

Jeeze, that one on the left is like a time capsule. I love the way the Ghosts get that Champaign color tint as they age.


----------



## nikkerton (Jun 22, 2020)

WOW, That is the best Grey Ghost quality I have ever seen. Seal that baby up in a time capsule and it'll be priceless in another 50 years. HA!


----------



## bustersfarm1 (Jun 22, 2020)

nikkerton said:


> WOW, That is the best Grey Ghost quality I have ever seen. Seal that baby up in a time capsule and it'll be priceless in another 50 years. HA!
> [


----------



## OZ1972 (Jul 5, 2020)

Grey ghost looking good , very nice !!!!


----------



## Digablekid (Jul 10, 2020)

You scored big time... Those can sell for $3k-$5K.


----------



## bustersfarm1 (Jul 10, 2020)

Digablekid said:


> You scored big time... Those can sell for $3k-$5K.



OR MORE!! -- $9440.00


----------

